# Receptor superheterodino de doble conversión y y de fácil armado para aviación



## armaggedon_1757 (Abr 30, 2012)

Buenas!!, hace un tiempo que estoy experimentando con esta radio y me pareció buena idea compartirla con ustedes. espero que les sirva! 
En mi caso tuve la suerte de tener una radio de onda corta basada en un circuito integrado LA1260, pero seguramente cualquier radio SW que pueda sintonizar alrededor de los 10.7 MHz sirve para esto sin problemas. 
Además del receptor de SW, se emplea una radio común de FM modificada para poder sintonizar la banda aeronáutica y realizar la primera conversión de frecuencias a 10.7 MHz. 

Adjunto el esquema de la primera etapa del receptor, basada en los circuitos de prueba que figuran en la hoja de datos del integrado TA2003P y también el esquema de conexión del capacitor variable. En paralelo con el inductor 3T hay que agregar un capacitor de 15 pF que omití en el esquema.

Saludos!



También, un video de demostración: 






Acá, bien desprolijo, voy mostrando una primera prueba del receptor de radio VHF de doble conversión (10.7 MHz , 455 KHz ) "construído" a partir de una radio am/fm común, que en este caso consiste en un circuito con TA2003P al que se le modificó la banda de frecuencias de FM para recibir las comunicaciones en la banda aeronáutica. Tomando la salida de FI de éste receptor (luego de pasar por el filtro cerámico de 10.7) preamplificada mediante un 2N3904 y aplicándola a una radio de SW (onda corta) la cual también poseé otra etapa de conversión pero esta vez con ALC , AGC y demodulador AM , se obtiene un receptor para aviación que supera con creces a los receptores de simple conversión para esta misma banda de radio ( un ejemplo es la radio roja que se observa en algunos de mis videos)
El receptor de SW está construído en torno a un circuito integrado LA1260. El mismo, además de lo nombrado, trae incorporado un circuito que se encarga de encender un led cada vez que la relación señal/ ruido es alta, indicando que se está recibiendo alguna señal.
Mediante la adición en paralelo al led de un optoacoplador y un circuito simple de corte-saturación que controle el encendido o apagado del amplificador de audio, también se puede disponer de un control "Squelch". 
El Frecuencímetro que se observa, lo obtuve de una radio digital y se conecta al integrado TA2003P tal cual se indica en la hoja de datos del mismo. ( en este caso el transistor es el 2SC9018 ó S9018, muy conocido en las radios am fm de los años 70´).
Como todo, este receptor también tiene su desventaja y es que se pueden experimentar corrimientos de frecuencia indeseados si no se aplica algún tipo de blindaje en las etapas de RF , además de ser difícil de por sí la sintonía sin recurrir a una " sintonía fina" mediante el dial de la radio SW, trabajando en torno a los 10.7 MHz +/- 50KHz.. Una solución al problema de la sintonía es la implementación de un sistema PLL, pero haciendo ésto lo de "receptor simple" pierde la gracia.
En breve voy a estar subiendo nuevos videos mostrando las partes que componen este receptor.


----------



## anthony123 (May 10, 2012)

Amigo tiempo sin leerte jajajaja! Como andas?. Volviendo al tema, esas transmisiones las he escuchado en receptores FM caseros, ¿Será que el demodulador FM se olvidó del rechazo a AM?

PD: La estabilidad en frecuencia: ¿Es buena?

Saludos!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (May 10, 2012)

Cómo andás che?? es verdad, no entraba acá desde hace mucho tiempo.. me dejé estar.. jaja! 
Es evidente que los demoduladores FM simples dejan pasar las variaciones en amplitud sin complicaciones.. hasta con el TDA7000, que parece bastante elaborado, también pasa. Con otras radios que tengo, eso se puede modificar toqueteando un poco los transformadores del detector de cuadratura ( azul  y rosa) y ahí en un punto justo tenés un rechazo completo a la AM y al ruido en general. El problema con estos receptores es la ausencia de AGC (que en fm no pareciera ser algo estrictamente necesario) y marcha todo bien hasta que tenés una señal muy fuerte y ahí se te saturan todas las etapas de FI.
Fijate que la estabilidad de la radio del video, depende exclusivamente del primer conversor ( en este caso no me detuve a armar blindajes ni nada) y si acercás o alejás la mano  del oscilador local durante la sintonía principal, se te cambia de frecuencia. Apenas unos KHz, pero como tenés 2 etapas de conversión, la selectividad se incrementa lo suficiente como para complicarte la vida y tener que recurrir a un ajuste en la frecuencia intermedia. Más bien en la sintonía de la otra radio.. buscando la frecuencia intermedia en donde se encuentra lo que querés escuchar, que si apenas se te corrió de frecuencia el primer osc local, en la radio sw vas a encontrar la señal alrededor de los 10,7MHz (KHz más, KHz menos). 
Un abrazo!


----------

